# non lo hanno ancora sistemato?



## cubob

non lo hanno ancora sistemato?

Come si dice?
grazie...


----------



## chlapec

Dipende da cosa abbiano sistemato...


----------



## cubob

ad esempio il televisore...


----------



## chlapec

¿Aún no lo han arreglado/reparado?


----------



## cubob

grazie mille...
e se scrivo "Aún no se lo han arreglado/reparado?" ???


----------



## chlapec

Eso sería: Non *glielo* hanno ancora sistemato?


----------



## cubob

quindi la forma reflessiva...vero?


----------



## chlapec

No. Nella forma reflessiva il soggetto compie l'azione su se stesso. Dovresti chiarire cosa vuoi veramente tradurre.


----------



## cubob

no scusa...volevo dire passiva..


----------



## kreiner

Né riflessiva né passiva. "Se" qui è il pronome dativo (complemento indiretto o di termine) di terza persona.


----------



## chlapec

> no scusa...volevo dire passiva..


 
Neppure!
È la voce attiva. Il soggetto della frase é impersonale. *Se* è il complemento indiretto (a lui, a Lei, a loro) e *lo* è il complemento oggetto (il televisore).


----------



## cubob

ok...grazie mille...


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao cubob, 

è molto utile inserire fin da subito una frase intera nel suo contesto. Aiuterai chi ti legge a rispondere ai tuoi dubbi più precisamente e puntualmente.

Inoltre ti prego di usare le maiuscole all'occorrenza (Regola 11).





cubob said:


> *N*on lo hanno ancora sistemato?
> 
> Come si dice?
> *G*razie...





cubob said:


> *A*d esempio il televisore...





cubob said:


> *G*razie mille...
> e se scrivo "Aún no se lo han arreglado/reparado?" ???





cubob said:


> *Q*uindi la forma reflessiva...vero?





cubob said:


> *N*o scusa...volevo dire passiva..





cubob said:


> *O*k...grazie mille...


Ti prego di riguardare le nostre regole.
Grazie per l'aiuto e buon proseguimento. 

Laura
_Moderatrice_

---> Le regole / Las reglas <---
---> Contesto / Contexto <---


----------

